# SA what? I think I don't have it anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ExtremeE (Dec 11, 2005)

You know what folks, it's simple..

Don't underestimate people around you. Don't judge yourself.

Today I made a big step. I forced myself into a lot of stuff and everything was fine. Then suddenly this weird thing happened....I just felt normal.
It was the best feeling ever.

I think I have overcome the social anxiety.

Good luck to me and all of you. We can do this!!!! :banana


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

that's great!  what sort of things did you do if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Mike^D (Feb 26, 2004)

Thats great dude! 

I've been working to get over SA too and I have been, tho I'm kinda doing it slowly. 

I really think if people want to change, they can do it. Its pretty much like doing anything else. Sometimes you gotta push away the fear and DO IT.


----------



## ExtremeE (Dec 11, 2005)

Inane said:


> that's great!  what sort of things did you do if you don't mind sharing?


I've been forcing myself a lot.

I stopped missing out from school.
I stopped avoiding people.
I stopped all those things.

I'm forcing myself to talk to people and enjoy it. 
Even if I'm scared, I still force myself and I try to look positive on that certain event.

Not saying it's easy but when you get that feeling that you belong, it's a great thing and a great feeling.

Usually, I was too scared to do anything. Now, I'm focring myself and I feel good.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

That's wonderful! :banana Keep it up!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Excellent :boogie


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

good job


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

That's the _spirit_!!!!!!!!!! :banana

Star


----------



## ExtremeE (Dec 11, 2005)

Today again..

My parents usually drive me to school.
Not this time. I walked.
And I"ll walk tomorrow again. And every other day.

Today I was able to handle a little group convo.

I'm really progressing, I can feel it.!!


----------

